# Computers



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Eric Cozens <ericoz@sympatico.ca>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 16:49:14 -0500*
G‘Day Andy!
MAC‘ you say!!   I sooner have a lemon than an apple.  Good on yer
"Bluebell" - it‘s great to hear "out" not the hackneyed T.V. "...over
and out..".  Isn‘t that whats called an oxymoron?
Cheers  Eric    A et M
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

